# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Mac apo PC?

## ILovePejaa

*Postuar nga ILovePejaa
Data:3/12/01 5:42:38 am*


Ata qe punojn me MAC me thojn qe ska me te mire kurse ata qe e perdorin PC perseri thojn qe ska me PC.

Cila eshte dallimi dhe cila me i mire....

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Komenti i postuar nga littlebigbastard
Data: 6/14/01 8:01:36 am*

 dallimi eshte stabiliteti dhe cmimi.

une perdor PC prej 1988 ndersa Mac G4 prej 2000
dhe mund te them pa ngurrese se sistemi operativ i macintoshit
eshte shume me stabil se ai i PC, sidomos tani me daljen
e OS X i cili ka si thelb FreeBSD 4.2 pra (UNIX/LINUX)
dallim tjeter eshte se per cka deshiron ta perdoresh komjuterin
une e perdor macintoshin per editim te filmave, grafike etj.
per te shkruar letra PC eshte OK per detyra me te 
komplikuara thjesht nuk ka stabilitet te mjaftueshem edhe 
nese e perdor win2000.

tung


*Komenti i postuar nga NAIM FRASHERI
Data: 6/27/01 4:08:38 pm*

 ju harroni, do vdisni per softwares me mac. te vjen per te vjelle aq shume ka per pc, por kur vjen fjala tek stabiliteti, dhe tek perdorimi per graphic files mac is always and propbaly since they incorporated unix they'll keep on being more stable. 

*Komenti i postuar nga flori2
Data: 6/27/01 4:57:00 pm*

 Vallaj per PC ka kaq lojra te bukura dhe kaq shume aplikime sa te shtyn ta marresh,konsidero edhe çmimin.MAC eshte si Ferrari.Nuk e kane te gjithe,po te gjithe e duan. 

*Komenti i postuar nga madman81
Data: 10/17/01 10:31:18 am*

 historine e dini tane, thjeshte dy gjana te vogla :
ne '86 Jobs nep doreheqjen nga Apple dhe krijon nji firme te veten e cila prodhon nje SO + HW proprietar.
nje alamet , alamet, alamet NeXT ( the good days )
hw ishte the NeXT cube ( jobs i fiksuem me kubet  - shif mac - cube )
ne '92? ingjeniere informatik japin edhe ato doreheqjen nga Apple dhe lind.... BeOS ! ahhh [ pardon, me rrshiti  ]
nje SISTEM SHFRYTEZIMIT
sa keq qe po falimenton, pasi kishte arritur nje shpejtesi lidhjeje me internet me te madhe se çdo *nix

qe pse une dua Apple

'think different!'

pax
madman


Lidhja e temes me Forumin e vjeter te Albasoul-it

----------


## dimegeni

Mua me pelqejne shume kompiuterat MAC,jane shume seksi dhe po te merresh me muzike keto duhet te perdoresh,Windows XP apo ME jane kot fare sistemi "crushes" nje mije here.Po te duash ne MAC perdor dhe Windows.Po e ka nje problem eshte me i ngadalte se sa PC.
Si mendoni ca do ishte me mire te kesh nje MAC apo PC?

*Moderatori:* Mac ka lëvizur tashmë në arkitekturën Intel PC, por po e lë temën këtu për të krahasuar Mac OS me Windows ose Linux.

----------


## Shiu

MAC - nëse don ta shfrytëzosh veç për një lëmi p.sh. Desktop Publishing; PC - nëse don të kesh një kompjuter universal. Ndonëse ajo që thua për "crash" është më se e vërtetë... anyway, jeta përbëhet prej kompromiseve, apo jo?

----------


## dimegeni

Tahox
Nuk e di cfare do te shpjegosh me kompiuter universal po mua MAC me duket me i mire se si them dhe me siper ne MAC OS X ose 9 aty mund te perdoresh windows,PC networks,share files me perdorusit e PC kurse anasjelltas se ben dot apo jo?

----------


## Pedro

kalamoja me falni per injorancen, por cfare kuptoni me MAC dhe me PC dhe cfare ndryshimi ka nje MAC nga nje PC?

----------


## dimegeni

Ta them u xhaxhi Pedro!!

Ne MAC programi eshte ndertuar nga Apple
Ne PC programi eshte ndertuar nga Microsoft



p.s.kush eshte ekspert ketu?

----------


## T68

Une jam ekspert MAC dhe PC.... cfare doni te dini  :buzeqeshje: 

Kam perdorur MAC qe nga 1997 dhe me kane pelqyer qe ne fillim. Di gati cdo gje nga sistemi 7 deri ne 8.6 Kam perdorur pak 9 dhe akoma me pak OSX megjithate kam pare vetem ndryshime kozmetike. Deri para disa kohesh kisha nje portabel 1400CS te cilit i shtova nje Crescendo G3 procesor 333 MHz dhe maksimizova RAM 64 Mb, aq merrte... dhe i vura edhe Ram Doubler. Ecte per mrekulli.... e shita sepse doja te merrja nje Titanium po se kam marre akoma... po them se se shpejti... 

Ndryshimet... nuk mund te krahasohen... jane krejt ndryshe...

Dikush ketu foli per mundesine e emulimit te windows ne Mac. Eshte e vertete, Virtual PC nga Connectix eshte shume i mire, kryen tere funksionet e windows, pervec serial-to-USB mapping...

Por nga ana tjeter ekzistojne disa programe per emulimin e Macintosh ne PC. Gemulator, Vmac, Basilisk II, ARDI  dhe ndonje tjeter. Kufizimi qe kane keto programe eshte pamundesia e emulimit te udhezimeve te procesorit PowerPC. Procesori me i larte qe mund te emulohet ne PC eshte 68040, ekuivalent me nje Centris ose Performa. Megjithate ka njerez qe jane vene ne pune... te shohim cfare do nxjerrin. 

Nga keta te mesipermit une kam perdorur shume Basilisk II. Ecen per mrekulli, dhe mund te instalohet sistemi 8.1, i fundit qe nuk kerkon PowerPC. Nuk po them se do filloni me Photoshop ose Pagemaker si te cmendur, por nese doni nje alternative me te lire sesa nje Mac qe kushton shume, ju rekomandoj kete. Mund ta merrni ketu: http://www.uni-mainz.de/~bauec002/B2Main.html
Lexoni me vemendje manualin... nuk eshte dicka qe sapo e merr e hap dhe e perdor. Kerkon disa gjera specifike qe duhet ti gjeni. 

Kaq per sot  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dimegeni

Ericsson  :buzeqeshje: 
Ate pyetje qe kam siper po them prap se nuk e paske lexuar me duket!
Per nje perdorues kompjuteri cfare do ishte me mire mac apo pc?

----------


## T68

Atehere te te pyes une ty, cfare do te besh ti me kompjuterin?

----------


## dimegeni

Cfare dua te bej?
Per muziken qe e kam me pasion e di qe me duhet nje Mac,per te punuar ne ndonje zyre e di qe me duhet nje PC.

Po le te them te kesh nje kompiuter per qef ne pergjithesi se per fusha specifike te dy jane me te perparuar.

Apo nuk behet krahasim?

----------


## T68

Tani... cdo gje varet... :buzeqeshje:  cfare kupton ti me qejf... Nese kupton lojra me kompjuter atehere merr PC, nese merresh me editime muzikore, cilin te marresh nuk ka shume ndryshime, nese merresh me grafiqe ose faqe interneti... prap cilido te perdoresh eshte e njejta gje. Tamam tamam vetem lojrat jane cfare vecojne Mac dhe PC, edhe pse shume lojra per PC jane edhe per Mac. Sa per pune zyre ekzistojne mundesi te lidhesh nje Macintosh me nje rrjet ku ka vetem PC dhe anasjelltas. Ka programe qe bejne konvertim skedaresh nga nje sistem ne tjetrin, ka programe qe lejojne leximin e disqeve MAC ne PC dhe anasjelltas. Me fjale te tjera se cfare DUHET te perdoresh nuk eshte me e drejte si pyetje sesa cfare DO te perdoresh... Preferenca personale eshte ajo triumfuesja...

----------


## dimegeni

..per ato te dhena,une them se per muzike dhe kinematografi MAC eshte me i mire po nejse.
Te kesh nje MAC eshte njesoj sikur i jep Ferrarrit(e kam te kopjuar kete shprehje  :buzeqeshje: 

Shife pak si eshte iMAC do ta kesh pare me siguri,mezi po pres sa ti fus duart ne te  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

E perbashketa e MAC dhe PC eshte qe te dy kompanite qe i prodhojne jane fanatike, ne kuptimin e plote te fjales, per te mbrojtur implementimet e tyre dhe per ti terhequr prej hunde te gjithe perdoruesit e tyre. Pra me pak fjale, si MAC dhe PC nuk u ofrojne perdoruesve ate qe ata kane nevoje, por ate qe ata mendojne se eshte me e rendesishme. Duke qene se jane te dy dy produkte komerciale, kompanite nisen nga perfitimi me shume se nga cilesia e produktit.

Zgjidhja me e mire, me e zgjuar, me komode, eshte Linux, qe u jep perdoruesve nje platforme ku gjithesecili ben ndryshimet e duhura. Mund te zgjidhni te vareni nga nje sistem si PC apo MAC, ose te ndertoni e kontrolloni plotesisht sistemin tuaj ne Linux.

Gjerat me te mira ne kete bote jane falas, ashtu si dhe Linux eshte falas.

----------


## T68

Edhe pse jo cdo gje ka nje vlere monetare, fatkeqesisht asgje ne kete bote nuk eshte falas... kjo perfshin dhe Linux...

@Dimegeni... 
Po, e kam pare. 
Nuk do e blija... Nuk me pelqen forma, nuk me pelqejne mundesite e pakta per upgrade. Eshte thjesht nje portabel i patransportueshem.

----------


## dimegeni

Per te ndertuar progr duhet dhe ca vite shkolle po edhe po i bere a ke kohe te merresh me ate prandaj ne perpiqemi te zgjedhim cfare eshte me e mira qe te ofron tregu,se te ishte ashtu kam nje "multidigital track recorder" nuk me pelqen si e dua
nuk ka disa gjera, ca te bej ta ndertoj vete,me duket pak e veshtire!
MAC u be disa kohe qe eshte shume i lidhur me Linux,po nejse per cfare me duhet eshte MAC

----------


## dimegeni

....po mire po ne profil te pelqen :buzeqeshje: 
Pastaj keto te dhenat poshte besoj se nuk ka nevoje per upgrading

17-inch flat panel TFT display
1GHz PowerPC G4 
1GB DDR266 memory
80GB Ultra ATA drive
DVD-R/CD-RW drive
NVIDIA GeForce4 MX
64MB DDR video memory
10/100BASE-T Ethernet
56K internal modem
Apple Pro Speakers
AirPort Extreme Ready
Bluetooth Built-in

----------


## T68

Lal ti bej si te duash por te blesh nje kompjuter 1800 dollare dhe te mos kesh mundesi fare ti shtosh dicka tjeter pervec hard drive (dyshoj qe RAM ka arritur kapacitetin) me duket me te vertete nje shpenzim i tepert. Mi jep mua ato 1800 dollare te bej une ty nje PC qe mos kesh nevoje ta nderrosh ose edhe ti nderrosh gje per te pakten 4 vjet. Imi ka tre vjet qe eshte ndertuar dhe cfaredolloj programi ti hedhesh e merr dhe sdo tia dije. (kryesisht lojrat qe kerkojne procesor te shpejte dhe RAM te shumte) 
700 Mhz Athlon T-Bird
512 Mb RAM PC133
15 Gb Hard Drive
20 Gb Hard Drive
40x CD-ROM
24x-10x-32x CDRW
2x DVD-ROM
Gamesurround Fortissimo II Sound card me Digital In/Out
Nvidia GeForce 2 420 Ti 64 Mb RAM
e xhingla mingla te tjera qe ia heq e ia ve sipas qefit.
Dikur mbante: WinXP, Win98, BeOS, dhe Basilisk II (Mac emulator)
Tani vetem WinXP
Kosto totale para 3 vjetesh 700 dollare. Monitorin e kisha vete dhe kam shtuar rreth 40 dollare RAM.

----------


## voodoo

> _Postuar më parë nga dimegeni_ 
> *Ta them u xhaxhi Pedro!!
> 
> Ne MAC programi eshte ndertuar nga Apple
> Ne PC programi eshte ndertuar nga Microsoft
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.kush eshte ekspert ketu?*


kjo nuk eshte plotesisht korrekte. Diferenza kryesore qendron tek arkitektura e processorit (shembulli me tipik: makina me nafte dhe me benzine). Programet e MAC nuk jane te bere vetem nga Apple por kryesisht nga Apple. Edhe MAC eshte PC (Personal Computer) dikur Apple ka patur nje seri kompjuterash PowerPC. Ndersa intepretimi me i drejte i PC eshte IMB PC sepse arkitektuara eshte ajo e IBM dhe Microsoft pati sukses sepse ishte IBM ajo qe perdori DOS si sistem operativ... etj etj etj 

ps...
Windows-i eshte kopja e keqe e MacOS.

----------


## T68

Ne fakt edhe ti woodoo e ke gabim ne dicka... Emri i drejte i nje PC-je qe eshte ndertuar per Windows eshte IBM Clone. Ketu gjithashtu futen edhe kompjuterat e ndertuar per Windows por qe kane sisteme operative te tjera si Linux ose BeOS. Nga ana tjeter Linux dhe BeOS mund te instalohen edhe ne nje Macintosh. OS2Warp mund te instalohet vetem ne IBM Clone sepse eshte sistem operativ i ndertuar posacerisht per IBM dhe IBM Clone. Gjithashtu ka edhe Macintosh Clones, si Systemax, ose Umax, por jane te rralle.

----------

